# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Vreemde bultjes op lip

## Eduardo

Beste mensen!

Ik heb nu al twee jaar last van mijn mond. Van schilfering tot gescheurde mondhoeken, van uitdroging tot vervelende irriterende bultjes.

Zelf weet ik niet wat het is, maar ik kan hierdoor echt moeilijk eten omdat het zoveel pijn doet. Ook ziet het er erg ontstoken en rood uit. De bultjes zijn rood en zitten naast elkaar op de boven en onderlip. Als ik ze open krab komt er vocht uit.

Iemand een idee wat het kan zijn?

*Foto:*
http://i52.tinypic.com/fp1i5u.png

Groetjes,

Eduardo

----------


## MissMolly

Dat lijkt op een herpes infectie, oftewel koortslip. Je kan het ook op andere plekken op je lichaam krijgen, en het virus zit in dat vocht. Niet openkrabben dus, en als ze barsten, het vocht wegdeppen met een tissue, en die zo weggooien dat hij geen besmetting kan overbrengen.

De rest van je klachten wijzen vooral op een erg droge huid. Adem je soms veel door je mond? Je kan het beste een goede lippenbalsem kopen, en die ook zoveel mogelijk gebruiken, ook in je mondhoeken.

Een koortslip dankt zijn naam aan het feit dat een herpesvirus meestal op komt zetten als je weerstand verlaagd is, dus meestal als je ziek bent of iets onder de leden hebt. Maar als je niet gezond eet of te weinig slaap krijgt, kan je weetstand ook verlaagd zijn.

Zodra die bultjes weer opkomen direct naar de dokter om te laten vaststellen of het inderdaad een koortslip is, en probeer je weerstand op peil te houden, dan heb je minder kans dat het weer opkomt.

----------


## Eduardo

Hmm dermatologen zeggen dat het geen koortslip is. Dit ziet er veel anders uit.
Tevens, als het een koortslip is betekend het dat ik dus iedere dag een koortslip heb. Mijn lippen zijn nooit meer normaal maar altijd droog, schraal en doen altijd zeer.

Ik weet echt niet wat het is!

----------


## sietske763

bij lip problemen is de echinaforche stick van dr vogel erg goed!
heb alle lip producten al gehad, maar deze is echt goed en helpt ook bij droge/gebarsten lippen en zelfs bij koorts lippen als je er maar op tijd mee begint.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Eduardo: Wat ellendig voor je.... :Frown: 

Ik heb geen idee wat je kunt hebben....Sietske schrijft Echinaforce stick voor de lippen....hèèl goede tip...echinaforce wordt veel gebruikt door de indianen, het heeft geneeskrachtige invloeden....sterkte ermee...ik gebruik ook Echinaforce stick maar van een ander merk.... :Big Grin: 

ik heb nog even gedacht aan een vitaminetekort ivm je gescheurde mondhoeken....
misschien kun je van de winter eens dagravit slikken.....voor je weerstand is dat ipv levertraan...al 2 jaar heb je hier last van....als het nog niet over is dan opnieuw naar je "eigen" huisarts gaan..Succes en sterkte ermee...niet leuk met bultjes in je mond, pijnlijk...Groeten, en houd moed....misschien zit hier de "Gouden" tip voor je.... :Stick Out Tongue:  toi toi toi

----------


## Eduardo

> Eduardo: Wat ellendig voor je....
> 
> Ik heb geen idee wat je kunt hebben....Sietske schrijft Echinaforce stick voor de lippen....hèèl goede tip...echinaforce wordt veel gebruikt door de indianen, het heeft geneeskrachtige invloeden....sterkte ermee...ik gebruik ook Echinaforce stick maar van een ander merk....
> 
> ik heb nog even gedacht aan een vitaminetekort ivm je gescheurde mondhoeken....
> misschien kun je van de winter eens dagravit slikken.....voor je weerstand is dat ipv levertraan...al 2 jaar heb je hier last van....als het nog niet over is dan opnieuw naar je "eigen" huisarts gaan..Succes en sterkte ermee...niet leuk met bultjes in je mond, pijnlijk...Groeten, en houd moed....misschien zit hier de "Gouden" tip voor je.... toi toi toi


Ik heb alles al geprobeerd. Ik weet het echt niet meer. Iedere dag pijn en ALTIJD schrale droge lippen die er gewoon niet uit zien. Ben ik de enige die dit heeft of kent iemand dit probleem?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik denk aan Blistick creme uit een tube of blauw potje....

vraag het eens aan de Apotheker Eduardo  :Embarrassment:  " niet" de moed verliezen....er is altijd een oplossing alleen duurt dat wel eens lang.....apotheken weten veel is mijn ervaring...soms zoeken ze wel eens dingen voor mij op in een boek van bv een homeopathisch iets...." doen" je hebt niets te verliezen.....kom op, nu nog even doorgaan a.u.b.  :Big Grin:  balen als iets niet werkt, maar dat geldt voor alles in de wereld en helemaal lastig voor je lippen....hou je haaks....groeten....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Eduardo: het toeval wil ik dat ik heel toevallig gisteravond een potje Blistex ( rond) blauw van kleur tegenkwam in een kastje..ik had het gekocht maar dat wist ik niet meer...er staat op Blistex Medplus for lips...7 mg je stopt het zo in je broekzak zodat je het steeds zou kunnen gebruiken...het voelt koel en prettig aan, beetje vettig ook, alsof het je lippen verkoelt...Tip miscchien?  :Big Grin:  ik was verrast...ik gebruik in de winter graag dit soort produkten omdat ik dan enorm last heb van droge lippen!!!! ik wilde je dit toch even vertellen....verder heb ik niets meer te melden....ik hoor wel een keer wannneer je iets gevonden hebt, of waar je enthousiast over bent....Succes ermee... :Smile:  Groeten en een prettige dag verder....
ps: vaak zit er ook een beschermingsfactor in... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

